# stop the 77 campaign



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've just seen a photo on Facebook of two kids sitting on a German Shepherd. The dog was putting up with it nicely but nearly all the comments warned the OP that this was not a good idea. Some went so far as to call it abuse. I say it is a lack of understanding. 

All this reminded me of a campaign I recently learned about. The name comes from the statistic that 77% of dog bites come from family dogs that "had never bitten before". A pair of moms took their kids and dogs and made some very kid friendly videos on how to treat and respect their family dogs.

Stop The 77 

All they ask if for folks to share the videos and print out the posters.


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

That is very cool! Dog Stars has a catchy tune


----------

